# Want a cheap, reliable 1TB external hard disk



## Nipun (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi!

I need a reliable (do NOT want to lose any data) 1TB External Hard Disk.

Please suggest.

How do I ensure that only I am able to access the files on the hard disk? Encryption?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2015)

Get WD My Passport


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 2, 2015)

+1 to SaiyanGoku's recommendation 
Try to get wd my passport ultra.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you.

Can you please explain very briefly how encryption for HDD works? I use their software to 'lock' the files with a password and later access them using the same, right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2015)

Nipun said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Can you please explain very briefly how encryption for HDD works? I use their software to 'lock' the files with a password and later access them using the same, right?



WD has a security tool which locks the whole drive with a password


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 3, 2015)

Nipun said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Can you please explain very briefly how encryption for HDD works? I use their software to 'lock' the files with a password and later access them using the same, right?



Hi  [MENTION=112980]Nipun[/MENTION], 

The idea of having hardware encryption is to make your data more secure and less susceptible to breaches. Having said that though, the ones in WD My Passport are enabled via the WD Security app that you install.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 6, 2015)

Really just get WD My Passport Ultra, its available for 4.2k, i guess


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

WD ultra is really the best available option.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 9, 2015)

I bought the new WD Ultra 1TB @ 3.9k today from Amazon, will post a small review when I receive it


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=112980]Nipun[/MENTION], 

I agree with [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] , each WD product have different specification and different purpose of use.

For your information, the difference between external drive is that WD My Passport and WD My Passport Ultra model incorporates a hardware encryption, and WD Elements does not. 

Also, WD Elements comes without any software, whereas WD My Passport Ultra and WD My Passport has a lot of features with it.

For more information about WD External drives, you may visit the below link: 

Support Answers

Just a suggestion, the choice of the HDD, it all depends on your requirement and budget. In terms of reliability, WD drives are good and have; the less failure rate. I’d suggest you to go with the WD My Passport Ultra because it has the extra feature like software for backup and security.


----------



## nipunmaster (Nov 10, 2015)

I had the worst experience with WD My Passport Ultra. It repeatedly failed 3 times in a row! I lost my data 3 times, f**king  3 times! And WD doesn't provide any data recovery services, if I do it from 3rd party vendors, it costs me a lot, and also no guarantee that it will be replaced. And the reason it stops working: because some dumb friend I gave removed it directly without safely removing, this happened 2 times. And this time it failed because QuickHeal was scanning the 800GB of data it had, and the drive was removed directly as quickheal was not allowing it to be safely removed. Dear WD guys, your hard drives should be resistant to such failures, not everytime can you safely remove it, and even if you do, which I always do, your friends may not.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 11, 2015)

nipunmaster said:


> I had the worst experience with WD My Passport Ultra. It repeatedly failed 3 times in a row! I lost my data 3 times, f**king  3 times! And WD doesn't provide any data recovery services, if I do it from 3rd party vendors, it costs me a lot, and also no guarantee that it will be replaced. And the reason it stops working: because some dumb friend I gave removed it directly without safely removing, this happened 2 times. And this time it failed because QuickHeal was scanning the 800GB of data it had, and the drive was removed directly as quickheal was not allowing it to be safely removed. Dear WD guys, your hard drives should be resistant to such failures, not everytime can you safely remove it, and even if you do, which I always do, your friends may not.



I just bought my 4th WD Ultra and its actually my 8th HDD from WD
No such issues at all
maybe you are simply being careless
Ive only face one HDD failure so far and it was because of my mistake but thankfully WD after sales was good enough to replace my drive at that time anyways
Not good to blame someone else for your mistakes

Oh and its silly to use data recovery services unless you have some top secret important stuff on it imho as it can cost alot and its sillier not to take backups despite 3 drive failures

I mean your rant was simply ridiculous im sorry to say
WD is one of the few reliable companies in India


----------



## Vyom93 (Nov 11, 2015)

Check out  hitachi touro basic HGST Touro Mobile 6.35 cm (2.5) 1 TB External Hard Disk - Buy @ Rs./- Online | Snapdeal.com
using it for 1year no problems till now & when you compare it to wd ultra it looking same just without graphics even the dimension are same
Even though its Wd  subsidiary company i trust Hitachi over wd as they are more reliable


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2015)

nipunmaster said:


> I had the worst experience with WD My Passport Ultra. It repeatedly failed 3 times in a row! I lost my data 3 times, f**king  3 times! And WD doesn't provide any data recovery services, if I do it from 3rd party vendors, it costs me a lot, and also no guarantee that it will be replaced. And the reason it stops working: because some dumb friend I gave removed it directly without safely removing, this happened 2 times. And this time it failed because QuickHeal was scanning the 800GB of data it had, and the drive was removed directly as quickheal was not allowing it to be safely removed. Dear WD guys, your hard drives should be resistant to such failures, not everytime can you safely remove it, and even if you do, which I always do, your friends may not.



I stopped reading after Quickheal. Remove that crapware!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2015)

Vyom93 said:


> Check out  hitachi touro basic HGST Touro Mobile 6.35 cm (2.5) 1 TB External Hard Disk - Buy @ Rs./- Online | Snapdeal.com
> using it for 1year no problems till now & when you compare it to wd ultra it looking same just without graphics even the dimension are same
> Even though its Wd  subsidiary company i trust Hitachi over wd as they are more reliable



Those additional encryption softwares which WD provides with My Passport Ultra are worth few hundreds more than other ext HDD. But wait in this case WD My Passport Ultra(4.2k) is cheaper than the Hitachi one you mentioned

Also till now only WD & Toshiba HDDs have crossed 70MBps+ transfer rate in my laptop (read or write). Transcend one gives 60. Never tried a Seagate one though


----------



## Vyom93 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes those additional sw are useful  but u can get third party sw & the Hitachi ext drive price fluctuates even when i was buying sometimes it was for 4500rs & wd  was  4,000rs but after somedays i checked it was for 3,500 where wd was still 4,000rs i got it for 3,500rs


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2015)

More about HGST

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HGST


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 12, 2015)

What is difference between WD My Passport and WD My Passport Ultra ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 12, 2015)

WD's fail.
Seagate a far better option.
2 WD Ultra's of friends failed within a year.

My Seagate is strong for 2 yrs.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> WD's fail.
> Seagate a far better option.
> 2 WD Ultra's of friends failed within a year.
> 
> My Seagate is strong for 2 yrs.



I have some WDs from 2013. Still working fine. That's not a solid evidence.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2015)

^^I am using WD also internal one since 2009
and external in 2013

I had seagate external which went kaput (but thanks to 5 yrs warranty) RMA it Seagate Slim 500GB


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 13, 2015)

I RMA 2 TB Seagate External drive and got 3 TB back


----------

